# wkrc cincinnati



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

why did wkrc go back to channel 12 and lower their power?

I have no issues getting wkrc.


----------



## Jerry Springer (Jun 24, 2009)

Before the DTV transition that was their home channel.

Their license specified that they transmit on that channel - after the transition and so they had a alternate frequency for their construction permit that they transmitted on until they were able to shut down their analog transmitter and revert back to that channel.

Although in most parts of the world, the FCC took away the VHF frequency's and left the UHF alone. The US decided to take away frequency's off the UHF Ch 52 - 69.

"In North America, full-power stations on band I (channels 2 to 6) are 
generally limited to 100 kW analog video (VSB) and 10 kW analog audio (FM), 
or 20 kW digital (8VSB) ERP. 

Stations on band III (channels 7 to 13) can go 
up by 5dB(W) to 316 kW video, 31.6 kW audio, or 63.2 kW digital.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Jerry Springer said:


> Before the DTV transition that was their home channel.
> 
> Their license specified that they transmit on that channel - after the transition and so they had a alternate frequency for their construction permit that they transmitted on until they were able to shut down their analog transmitter and revert back to that channel.
> 
> ...


how is your tv show doing?


----------



## Jerry Springer (Jun 24, 2009)

It's a tough job, giving people advice, but somebody has to do it!

:icon_lol:


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Jerry Springer said:


> It's a tough job, giving people advice, but somebody has to do it!
> 
> :icon_lol:


we have an inpersonator


----------

